# Xd "plasticial Gear"... ?



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

What do you think of the extra gear like the holster, mag holder & loader ... that they throw in now with the new XD's ? Is it me... of are they a little bit on the cheesey side, Maybe ? Or am I just lookin' for an excuse to buy more gun gear? :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The holster isn't that great, from what I have heard...


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

The holster is not great for conceal carry but the mag holder is nice. I have mine fitted with a rail mount flashlight, and the mag loader is the best one I have ever owned, but I have not owned many I usually don't use one.
It isn't that the holster is a piece of junk just not the style suited for conceal carry, I prefer a leather OWB for on the belt carry.


----------



## minnesota_gunner (Jul 4, 2006)

*XD "extras"*

:smt068

I wish that Springfield packed these XD's the "old" way, which was the gun, clips, lock, and cleaning brush...all for a cheaper price. Now, you pay $489 and get a decent magazine holster, a not-so-good carrying holster, and a decent mag loader. I went and bought the Blackhawk CQC holster for $60 and love it....the freebie is never going to perform like a nice leather one.

my two cents worth 

"There may come a time for a split-second decision between 12 in the jury box, or 6 carrying you."


----------



## SgtRich (Jun 5, 2006)

I have to agree with minnesota_gunner. They should keep the cheapo RIGHT HANDED holster that does me (a lefty) no good at all and the cheapo mag holder and lower the price. I do have to say that the mag loader is usable, though.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Keep the crap*

And take 50 bucks off the price

RJ


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't like the holster or the mag holder but I do like the loader.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*You guys are right....*

Yeah, I agree with you guys....They could keep the so~called free stuff and offer them at a lower price. My guess would be that they would sell more.


----------

